# Disco externo a través de puerto USB



## oliverio (Ago 16, 2005)

Alguien conoce alguna adaptacion o circuito adaptador para usar un disco de laptop o thinkpad en forma externa a traves de puerto usb?


----------



## buly (Sep 27, 2005)

hay unas cajas en las cuales instalas el hd y te dan una conexion usb


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Sep 30, 2005)

Como dice buly, lo que necesitas es un adaptador de la interfaz USB a IDE.

Busca en google las palabras clave: USB 2.0 IDE for 2.5"

Encontraras buenas ofertas.


----------



## elcuchi (Abr 30, 2006)

http://rf.atnn.ru/s7/usb-ide2.GIF
http://www.mcu.cz/modules/news/article.php?storyid=153


----------



## Yefke (Nov 22, 2008)

yo ando buscando este integradito;
http://www.jmicron.com/PDF/JM20338/JM20337.pdf
es mas completo porque soporta SATA e IDE; si alguno encuentra donde adquirirlo aviseme; tambien tengo escasa información sobre su pin out, publique algo en este otro lado;
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about353.html
en realidad era mas para esta parte del foro pero bueno, tiene que ver con ambos


----------

